# Coleman Powermate 6250 noise .?



## machinehed (May 4, 2014)

Hi all.
My Dad aqiuired this unit and left it to me , it apperantly has very little hrs. on it but i noticed after starting it that it seemed to have a strange noise .
I sent it to a shop and they charged me $ 100.00 to tell me that they could not figure it out !?
Has anyone out there ever had the same issues , or is my lack of experience with generator sounds showing here.?
I could have sworn that a bad bearing was getting noisy but now am told that the engine output shaft is an integral part of the generator itself.?
Any help is appreciated .


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

One end of the generator is supported by the engine output shaft bearing but the other end isn't. There is a "permanently lubricated" bearing in the generator end housing. They can/do go dry after a while and it may very well be what you're hearing.

I'm not sure on your generator but some rest in a plastic housing and if it begins to bind it spins and will damage the housing.


----------

